# Hurting so much



## Wendywoo99

We had to put our beloved max to sleep yesterday , he had galp /lar par and was diagnosed about a year ago we decided not to have surgery , due to his age he was nearly thirteen , his breathing became so bad over the last few days we could not let him suffer any longer or wait for it to get any worse . My husband and I sat with him whilst he went , he was so dignified and I cannot get the image out of my head , nor can I believe the core of our family has gone , he came on all of our family holidays , his smile beaming , I don’t know how I can cope without him not being here , I feel guilty , and the pit of my stomach hurts , How do you get through this


----------



## ttaylor45

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved dog Max, it is so hard losing them, I know because I lost my two darling boys in the photo within 6 months of each other in 2018. Rusty in May and Pepe in November,I still miss them but can console myself they were so loved and I did my very best for them. Give your self time and I am sure that eventually like me you will be able to remember all the good times you had with Max.I now have a 15 month old toy poodle called Teddy who is related to my last two which gives me great comfort.


----------



## Wendywoo99

ttaylor45 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved dog Max, it is so hard losing them, I know because I lost my two darling boys in the photo within 6 months of each other in 2018. Rusty in May and Pepe in November,I still miss them but can console myself they were so loved and I did my very best for them. Give your self time and I am sure that eventually like me you will be able to remember all the good times you had with Max.I now have a 15 month old toy poodle called Teddy who is related to my last two which gives me great comfort.


How awful that must have been for you , loosing two of your darling boys , they are beautiful , we certainly have had wonderful times with max , he came on all of our holidays with us as a family , he was the kindest dog you could wish to meet , always with a smile to greet you . How lovely you have teddy Teddy now , and he is related to them , that is so special I am just taking things hour by hour , I just wish I could feel see and be with him , he was our special boy , thank you for your kind comforting words , it has helped , thank you for taking the time to do that


----------



## Lurcherlad

So sorry for your loss 

It’s such a difficult time and we feel all kinds of emotions, but time really is a great healer in my experience.


----------



## ttaylor45

Wendywoo99 said:


> How awful that must have been for you , loosing two of your darling boys , they are beautiful , we certainly have had wonderful times with max , he came on all of our holidays with us as a family , he was the kindest dog you could wish to meet , always with a smile to greet you . How lovely you have teddy Teddy now , and he is related to them , that is so special I am just taking things hour by hour , I just wish I could feel see and be with him , he was our special boy , thank you for your kind comforting words , it has helped , thank you for taking the time to do that


Thank you so much for your kind words also, especially at such a sad time for you.
I still say good morning and good night to their photo and blow them a kiss, Rusty was the slightly taller one in the photo and was very cheeky and also very fussy with his food, whereas Pepe was very sweet and loved his food,he was 20 months younger than Rusty and was only 12 and 4 months when we lost him to kidney disease. Rusty was 13 and a half and had a growth near his liver, they were related to each other as Pepe's mum was Rusty's paternal grandmother. I thought you might like to see a photo of Teddy he is very cheeky also and playful and he loves his food fortunately. Max was a gorgeous looking dog, my friend had a retriever like yours and he was so friendly and great with her grandchildren they are a lovely breed. I have always had toy poodles right from being a little girl aged 4 so Teddy is number 7 and I hope to get a friend for him soon when the breeder has some more puppies. Look after your self and eventually things will get easier and you will be able to talk about all the lovely times you had with Max he was a very lucky dog to have an owner who loved him so much.


----------



## ttaylor45

Sorry I forgot the photo of Teddy here he is.


----------



## Wendywoo99

Lurcherlad said:


> So sorry for your loss
> 
> It's such a difficult time and we feel all kinds of emotions, but time really is a great healer in my experience.


Thank you for your kind words , Really appreciate that , thank you


----------



## Wendywoo99

ttaylor45 said:


> Sorry I forgot the photo of Teddy here he is.
> View attachment 469237
> 
> View attachment 469238


What a gorgeous boy he is , and I cannot thank you enough for your kind words, I don't know how I am going to cope without max being here , I am taking things hour by hour


----------



## ttaylor45

Thank you, it is very hard but it is very early days, things will get gradually easier I am sure. You will always miss him as I do with Rusty and Pepe but all three had such great lives and knew how much they were loved.


----------



## Wendywoo99

Lurcherlad said:


> So sorry for your loss
> 
> It's such a difficult time and we feel all kinds of emotions, but time really is a great healer in my experience.


Thank you , I am trying to think of all out lovely times together , and taking it hour by hour , he was the kindest boy to everyone he met


----------



## Wendywoo99

ttaylor45 said:


> Thank you, it is very hard but it is very early days, things will get gradually easier I am sure. You will always miss him as I do with Rusty and Pepe but all three had such great lives and knew how much they were loved.


Yes , we are lucky to have had them in our lives , we were all blessed , it's so hard he was the core of our family


----------



## Boxer123

It's hard to believe now but it does get easier. The tears become smiles as you remember those happy memories. Your boy had an amazing life full of love.


----------



## Wendywoo99

Boxer123 said:


> It's hard to believe now but it does get easier. The tears become smiles as you remember those happy memories. Your boy had an amazing life full of love.
> View attachment 469293


What a comforting post, thank you


----------



## Wendywoo99

Boxer123 said:


> It's hard to believe now but it does get easier. The tears become smiles as you remember those happy memories. Your boy had an amazing life full of love.
> View attachment 469293


We loved him so much , we still do


----------



## Boxer123

Wendywoo99 said:


> What a comforting post, thank you


Take one day at a time x


----------



## Wendywoo99

Boxer123 said:


> Take one day at a time x


Yes , I can't think beyond today x


----------



## Jim40

Wendywoo99 said:


> We had to put our beloved max to sleep yesterday , he had galp /lar par and was diagnosed about a year ago we decided not to have surgery , due to his age he was nearly thirteen , his breathing became so bad over the last few days we could not let him suffer any longer or wait for it to get any worse . My husband and I sat with him whilst he went , he was so dignified and I cannot get the image out of my head , nor can I believe the core of our family has gone , he came on all of our family holidays , his smile beaming , I don't know how I can cope without him not being here , I feel guilty , and the pit of my stomach hurts , How do you get through this


Sorry for the loss of your Max. I lost my two boxer girls (Delta - 13+ yrs. on 3 Sept 2020 & Trixie - 6 yrs. on 3 Feb 2021. It's so hard but kinder for them not to suffer. Always remember the good times. For me it has been getting a little easier and I'm sure over time will be a little easier for you and your family. For your family, Max will always have a special place in your hearts. Take care. Once again, sorry to hear about Max.


----------



## Wendywoo99

Th


Jim40 said:


> Sorry for the loss of your Max. I lost my two boxer girls (Delta - 13+ yrs. on 3 Sept 2020 & Trixie - 6 yrs. on 3 Feb 2021. It's so hard but kinder for them not to suffer. Always remember the good times. For me it has been getting a little easier and I'm sure over time will be a little easier for you and your family. For your family, Max will always have a special place in your hearts. Take care. Once again, sorry to hear about Max.


Thank you , I'm so sorry you lost your girls , it's heartbreaking .Boxers are lovely dogs and lovely temperaments. I couldn't let max suffer , I had to think of him and it was the hardest but kindest thing for him . I am glad it has got easier for you , and yes we had the best times together , I really do appreciate your kind words , i wanted to reach out to people who have experienced the loss and pain , and these messages are providing such comfort , thank you again


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm so sorry for loss, I know how much it hurts when they leave us but you will get used to the loss in time and the happy memories you have of Max will help you heal.


----------



## Wendywoo99

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm so sorry for loss, I know how much it hurts when they leave us but you will get used to the loss in time and the happy memories you have of Max will help you heal.


Thank you for your lovely message x we are missing him so so much , our house feels so empty , I am trying to focus on the happy lovely life he had it's so hard , I wish I could see his happy face again x


----------



## Wendywoo99

Wendywoo99 said:


> Thank you for your lovely message x we are missing him so so much , our house feels so empty , I am trying to focus on the happy lovely life he had it's so hard , I wish I could see his happy face again x


----------



## Wendywoo99

Here is max after a cooling down last summer


----------



## Happy Paws2

Wendywoo99 said:


> Thank you for your lovely message x we are missing him so so much , our house feels so empty , I am trying to focus on the happy lovely life he had it's so hard , I wish I could see his happy face again x


It is hard the pain does get easier but never goes away we just get used to living with it. Dillon is still part of our lives, I don't think a day goes by without us talking about him.


----------



## Wendywoo99

Happy Paws2 said:


> It is hard the pain does get easier but never goes away we just get used to living with it. Dillon is still part of our lives, I don't think a day goes by without us talking about him.


Thank you for your reassurance , what a lovely name Dillon , and what a lovely boy he looked . I hope time will make the pain easier , at the moment everything feels so empty.


----------



## Jackie C

I'm very sorry for your loss, @Wendywoo99. Don't be too hard on yourself. Our pets are not just pets, they are part of the family. They show us so much love, and our homes and hearts are empty without them. Remember the happy times, and all the love Max showed you. When they become so ill, it's a horrible decision to say goodbye, but ultimately, it is the last act of love we can show them. Max would have just gone to sleep, not knowing he was not going to wake-up again. He would have passed knowing he was loved and loving you in return, in their own special way. RIP Max, run free.


----------



## Jackie C

Oh, what a lovely, handsome boy. Such a lovely face.


----------



## Wendywoo99

Yes, it was out of love we couldn’t let him suffer any longer , my husband and I held and stroked him whilst he passed . I actually went to smell his dog bed today , I felt close to him , he was such a lovely kind boy and came on all our little trips away with us , I do hope he is running free now , like his old self I cannot believe we will never be with him again . Thank you for your kind message and for taking the time to message it really does help x


----------



## Jackie C

Wendywoo99 said:


> Yes, it was out of love we couldn't let him suffer any longer , my husband and I held and stroked him whilst he passed . I actually went to smell his dog bed today , I felt close to him , he was such a lovely kind boy and came on all our little trips away with us , I do hope he is running free now , like his old self I cannot believe we will never be with him again . Thank you for your kind message and for taking the time to message it really does help x


Remember, the last people he saw was you. As he went to sleep for the last time, he saw you. He felt safe and loved. xx 
I know this does not fill the hole he has left, but give yourself permission to grieve. He was a member of your family.


----------



## Wendywoo99

Jackie C said:


> Remember, the last people he saw was you. As he went to sleep for the last time, he saw you. He felt safe and loved. xx
> I know this does not fill the hole he has left, but give yourself permission to grieve. He was a member of your family.


He was the core of our family , being with our kids growing up through to university . We know we gave him the best life we could .I am so grateful for your kind and comforting words , If only we could have them longer in our lives , but we can't , I'm missing him so so much as is everyone , we've lost our best friend and boy


----------



## Colliebarmy

I feel your pain, our boy Glen left us friday after 11.5 years, i have a collie shaped hole in my heart which may never mend


----------



## Wendywoo99

Colliebarmy said:


> I feel your pain, our boy Glen left us friday after 11.5 years, i have a collie shaped hole in my heart which may never mend


I'm so so sorry , it's so awful , I know how you will be feeling ,I am trying to remind myself how we gave him the best life and we surrounded max with love , and you must do the same , glen will always have a special place in your heart , what a handsome boy he was .I send you all
My love and be kind to yourself , it's losing a cherished member of our family and I know how you are feeling , I'm trying to focus on the happy times and try to that if you can , but everything is so raw . Glen will have know how loved he was and keep reminding yourself of that xxx


----------



## Wendywoo99

Wendywoo99 said:


> I'm so so sorry , it's so awful , I know how you will be feeling ,I am trying to remind myself how we gave him the best life and we surrounded max with love , and you must do the same , glen will always have a special place in your heart , what a handsome boy he was .I send you all
> My love and be kind to yourself , it's losing a cherished member of our family and I know how you are feeling , I'm trying to focus on the happy times and try to that if you can , but everything is so raw . Glen will have know how loved he was and keep reminding yourself of that xxx





Colliebarmy said:


> I feel your pain, our boy Glen left us friday after 11.5 years, i have a collie shaped hole in my heart which may never mend





Colliebarmy said:


> I feel your pain, our boy Glen left us friday after 11.5 years, i have a collie shaped hole in my heart which may never mend


I feel the same, I don't think my heart will ever get over max and I think it's something with time you learn to live alongside , all I know right now is that everything feels so empty , I know how you are feeling and my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## Wendywoo99

Colliebarmy said:


> I feel your pain, our boy Glen left us friday after 11.5 years, i have a collie shaped hole in my heart which may never mend


I'd like to hear about glen, did you have him from a pup ? X


----------



## Colliebarmy

Wendywoo99 said:


> I'd like to hear about glen, did you have him from a pup ? X


No, he came as a 2 or 3 year old rescue from Ireland via the Border collie trust

This is he in Donegal almost on the beach early 2009

His paperwork included that rescuers details and we have been in contact ever since

The lady is devastated as are we


----------



## Colliebarmy

Tilly is restless today

sniffing around the garden


----------



## Colliebarmy




----------



## Wendywoo99

Colliebarmy said:


>


What a beautiful boy , he looked like he liked the beach , how lovely and your other dog Tilly is gorgeous too , if only we could have them a little longer . Reassure yourself he had a wonderful life with you , I really feel for you , and send you all my love and thoughts , max loved the beach too, I'm thinking they are back to how they used to be now, no longer suffering , playing with all the other dogs , he looked a lovely boy xx rip glen


----------



## Wendywoo99

Wendywoo99 said:


> What a beautiful boy , he looked like he liked the beach , how lovely and your other dog Tilly is gorgeous too , if only we could have them a little longer . Reassure yourself he had a wonderful life with you , I really feel for you , and send you all my love and thoughts , max loved the beach too, I'm thinking they are back to how they used to be now, no longer suffering , playing with all the other dogs , he looked a lovely boy xx rip glen


You must feel upset for Tilly too , but she has you to comfort and reassure you x


----------



## Jackie C

A beautiful dog. xx


----------



## Wendywoo99

Jackie C said:


> A beautiful dog. xx


Gorgeous


----------



## Guest

@Wendywoo99 i hope you don't mind but I was wondering how you're feeling now? I had my beloved litter man pts yesterday and I feel like I'm dying the pain is another level

I was slightly comforted to find your post, I'm feeling everything you're describing. Bingo slept at the end of my bed and I couldn't get in it last night because I didn't want to disturb his imprint.

This morning I couldn't help myself and I just buried my head where he lay just over 24 hours ago. I'm not sure I'm ever going to recover.

So I was wondering how you're coping without the beautiful Max? X


----------



## Wendywoo99

Gopher said:


> @Wendywoo99 i hope you don't mind but I was wondering how you're feeling now? I had my beloved litter man pts yesterday and I feel like I'm dying the pain is another level
> 
> I was slightly comforted to find your post, I'm feeling everything you're describing. Bingo slept at the end of my bed and I couldn't get in it last night because I didn't want to disturb his imprint.
> 
> This morning I couldn't help myself and I just buried my head where he lay just over 24 hours ago. I'm not sure I'm ever going to recover.
> 
> So I was wondering how you're coping without the beautiful Max? X


Of course I don't mind , I have just seen your message now . I am so so sorry . Bingo was beautiful I completely understand how you are feeling , the pain is deep and raw , when we lost max I went and buried my face in his dog bed , I felt close to him . So I understand what you are feeling , I am better than I was , although it hits me in waves , I keep telling myself that we gave him the best life we possibly could , and you must do the same , that's all that comforted me , and the memories , I felt a little less upset when I did this . Think of all the love you gave him , and as hard as it is think of all the happy times you had together , do whatever it takes to get you through the day , I can't look at any photographs still though. Please be kind to yourself , I think if your like me , we won't ever get over it but learn to live with it . I really do know how awful it is , you can't even describe it , but that's because you loved him so much .He will always be with you , as max will be with us , but as the days go on I am a little better xx


----------



## Wendywoo99

Gopher said:


> @Wendywoo99 i hope you don't mind but I was wondering how you're feeling now? I had my beloved litter man pts yesterday and I feel like I'm dying the pain is another level
> 
> I was slightly comforted to find your post, I'm feeling everything you're describing. Bingo slept at the end of my bed and I couldn't get in it last night because I didn't want to disturb his imprint.
> 
> This morning I couldn't help myself and I just buried my head where he lay just over 24 hours ago. I'm not sure I'm ever going to recover.
> 
> So I was wondering how you're coping without the beautiful Max? X


Tell me a a little more about about bingo , I'd love to hear about him xx as upsetting as it is talking about max it somehow to me keeps his spirit alive by talking about him , I'm sending all my love and thoughts to you too xx


----------



## Guest

Your words mean a lot to me I appreciate it so much, I too am deeply sorry for your pain. 

We’ve been through so much together much hardship, grief, pain and loss but nothing mattered as we always had each other. He was a sweet sensitive little soul, he endured my tears because he loved me but it upset him deeply.

Since I found out how poorly he was I’d lay on the floor next to him sobbing because I knew I was going to loose him soon. It was hard to believe because between fainting and slowing down a bit Bingo had no symptoms. 

As usual my little friend licked my tears, completely unaware these ones were for him, it became painful looking at him, knowing I was loosing him. My heart broke every minute of every day and he became sad too.

The night before he died he went into heart failure I’ve never felt so frightened or helpless in my life. I lay next to him, put water to his mouth, stroked him to calm him down and didn’t leave him for 7 hours straight.

By sunrise his breathing had returned to normal and he snored peacefully at the end of my bed while I got up with my 2 year old grandson.

We got him up for his morning walk, his tail was up his eyes were bright the 3 of us trotted along so happily. But I knew we had to go back to the vets.

The rest is history. My grandson who’s known Bingo all his life keeps asking if I’m sad because of Bingo, when I say yes I just miss him he tells me not to worry, Bingo can come back

I’m utterly lost. I don’t want to be in a world that Bingo isn’t, I don’t know how to?


----------



## Guest

My love ❤


----------



## Wendywoo99

Gopher said:


> Your words mean a lot to me I appreciate it so much, I too am deeply sorry for your pain.
> 
> We've been through so much together much hardship, grief, pain and loss but nothing mattered as we always had each other. He was a sweet sensitive little soul, he endured my tears because he loved me but it upset him deeply.
> 
> Since I found out how poorly he was I'd lay on the floor next to him sobbing because I knew I was going to loose him soon. It was hard to believe because between fainting and slowing down a bit Bingo had no symptoms.
> 
> As usual my little friend licked my tears, completely unaware these ones were for him, it became painful looking at him, knowing I was loosing him. My heart broke every minute of every day and he became sad too.
> 
> The night before he died he went into heart failure I've never felt so frightened or helpless in my life. I lay next to him, put water to his mouth, stroked him to calm him down and didn't leave him for 7 hours straight.
> 
> By sunrise his breathing had returned to normal and he snored peacefully at the end of my bed while I got up with my 2 year old grandson.
> 
> We got him up for his morning walk, his tail was up his eyes were bright the 3 of us trotted along so happily. But I knew we had to go back to the vets.
> 
> The rest is history. My grandson who's known Bingo all his life keeps asking if I'm sad because of Bingo, when I say yes I just miss him he tells me not to worry, Bingo can come back
> 
> I'm utterly lost. I don't want to be in a world that Bingo isn't, I don't know how to?


How heartbreaking . I know that at times I think of max so hard that a little bit of me feels him near , I truly believe that a little bit of their spirit is always with you . I can tell you loved bingo with all your heart , and he will have had a lovely life with you , so reassure yourself he had a good life with you . I promise you it does get a little easier , I still cry for him but I do try and focus on the happy times he had . You may not be able to do that now but you will xx


----------



## Wendywoo99

Gopher said:


> My love ❤


Absolutely gorgeous xx what a lovely little fella


----------



## Wendywoo99

Wendywoo99 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous xx what a lovely little fella





Wendywoo99 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous xx what a lovely little fella





Gopher said:


> Your words mean a lot to me I appreciate it so much, I too am deeply sorry for your pain.
> 
> We've been through so much together much hardship, grief, pain and loss but nothing mattered as we always had each other. He was a sweet sensitive little soul, he endured my tears because he loved me but it upset him deeply.
> 
> Since I found out how poorly he was I'd lay on the floor next to him sobbing because I knew I was going to loose him soon. It was hard to believe because between fainting and slowing down a bit Bingo had no symptoms.
> 
> As usual my little friend licked my tears, completely unaware these ones were for him, it became painful looking at him, knowing I was loosing him. My heart broke every minute of every day and he became sad too.
> 
> The night before he died he went into heart failure I've never felt so frightened or helpless in my life. I lay next to him, put water to his mouth, stroked him to calm him down and didn't leave him for 7 hours straight.
> 
> By sunrise his breathing had returned to normal and he snored peacefully at the end of my bed while I got up with my 2 year old grandson.
> 
> We got him up for his morning walk, his tail was up his eyes were bright the 3 of us trotted along so happily. But I knew we had to go back to the vets.
> 
> The rest is history. My grandson who's known Bingo all his life keeps asking if I'm sad because of Bingo, when I say yes I just miss him he tells me not to worry, Bingo can come back
> 
> I'm utterly lost. I don't want to be in a world
> 
> 
> Gopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your words mean a lot to me I appreciate it so much, I too am deeply sorry for your pain.
> 
> We've been through so much together much hardship, grief, pain and loss but nothing mattered as we always had each other. He was a sweet sensitive little soul, he endured my tears because he loved me but it upset him deeply.
> 
> Since I found out how poorly he was I'd lay on the floor next to him sobbing because I knew I was going to loose him soon. It was hard to believe because between fainting and slowing down a bit Bingo had no symptoms.
> 
> As usual my little friend licked my tears, completely unaware these ones were for him, it became painful looking at him, knowing I was loosing him. My heart broke every minute of every day and he became sad too.
> 
> The night before he died he went into heart failure I've never felt so frightened or helpless in my life. I lay next to him, put water to his mouth, stroked him to calm him down and didn't leave him for 7 hours straight.
> 
> By sunrise his breathing had returned to normal and he snored peacefully at the end of my bed while I got up with my 2 year old grandson.
> 
> We got him up for his morning walk, his tail was up his eyes were bright the 3 of us trotted along so happily. But I knew we had to go back to the vets.
> 
> The rest is history. My grandson who's known Bingo all his life keeps asking if I'm sad because of Bingo, when I say yes I just miss him he tells me not to worry, Bingo can come back
> 
> I'm utterly lost. I don't want to be in a world that Bingo isn't, I don't know how to?
> 
> 
> 
> Give yourself time , and know that he was loved so much by you x
> that Bingo isn't, I don't know how
Click to expand...




Gopher said:


> Your words mean a lot to me I appreciate it so much, I too am deeply sorry for your pain.
> 
> We've been through so much together much hardship, grief, pain and loss but nothing mattered as we always had each other. He was a sweet sensitive little soul, he endured my tears because he loved me but it upset him deeply.
> 
> Since I found out how poorly he was I'd lay on the floor next to him sobbing because I knew I was going to loose him soon. It was hard to believe because between fainting and slowing down a bit Bingo had no symptoms.
> 
> As usual my little friend licked my tears, completely unaware these ones were for him, it became painful looking at him, knowing I was loosing him. My heart broke every minute of every day and he became sad too.
> 
> The night before he died he went into heart failure I've never felt so frightened or helpless in my life. I lay next to him, put water to his mouth, stroked him to calm him down and didn't leave him for 7 hours straight.
> 
> By sunrise his breathing had returned to normal and he snored peacefully at the end of my bed while I got up with my 2 year old grandson.
> 
> We got him up for his morning walk, his tail was up his eyes were bright the 3 of us trotted along so happily. But I knew we had to go back to the vets.
> 
> The rest is history. My grandson who's known Bingo all his life keeps asking if I'm sad because of Bingo, when I say yes I just miss him he tells me not to worry, Bingo can come back
> 
> I'm utterly lost. I don't want to be in a world that Bingo isn't, I don't know how to?


You gave bingo a happy life and shared happy times with him , take everything hour by hour and a day at a time x


----------



## Guest

Wendywoo99 said:


> How heartbreaking . I know that at times I think of max so hard that a little bit of me feels him near , I truly believe that a little bit of their spirit is always with you . I can tell you loved bingo with all your heart , and he will have had a lovely life with you , so reassure yourself he had a good life with you . I promise you it does get a little easier , I still cry for him but I do try and focus on the happy times he had . You may not be able to do that now but you will xx


It's like his whole life is running on a constant loop in my head I can't think of anything else, of course you have all the "firsts" don't you first time going to bed without then, first time getting up in the night not tripping over them, first time coming home and they're not there…..I think this will go on for a while xx


----------



## Wendywoo99

Gopher said:


> It's like his whole life is running on a constant loop in my head I can't think of anything else, of course you have all the "firsts" don't you first time going to bed without then, first time getting up in the night not tripping over them, first time coming home and they're not there…..I think this will go on for a while xx


It will , and still does for me , they were our life , max will always be with me and bingo will always be with you x I know exactly how you feel , but slowly this horrible pain you are going through will turn into a remembering special times moment and that provides comfort and holds them still close to you , I am thinking of you and sending all my love x


----------



## Guest

Wendywoo99 said:


> It will , and still does for me , they were our life , max will always be with me and bingo will always be with you x I know exactly how you feel , but slowly this horrible pain you are going through will turn into a remembering special times moment and that provides comfort and holds them still close to you , I am thinking of you and sending all my love x


That helps, more than you know, thank you


----------



## Wendywoo99

Gopher said:


> That helps, more than you know, thank you


If you need anyone to message I'm here x


----------

